# Cabo Azul



## Judy Nagaoka (Apr 12, 2019)

We are staying at Cabo Azul next month.  Would you recommend renting a car?  If not, how do you arrange transportation to resort?  Are there grocery stores close by?  Any other recommendations as this is our first time. Do we need to exchange money before our trip or will they take dollars? TIA


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 12, 2019)

Judy Nagaoka said:


> We are staying at Cabo Azul next month.  Would you recommend renting a car?  If not, how do you arrange transportation to resort?  Are there grocery stores close by?  Any other recommendations as this is our first time. Do we need to exchange money before our trip or will they take dollars? TIA



Hi Judy ,
There is a lot of good Cabo information in the TUG Mexican Forum .

1) Some resorts arrange incoming transportation - I would call the front desk and ask what they recommend .

2) Cabs are cheap and easy to access . / Many people do not rent cars
The main reason to rent a car is if your doing a lot of exploring beyond the 2 main resort
cities in the Cabo area .

3) First trip - skip renting a car / or just rent for a day or 2 - should you decide to explore .
<added- giest1223 in the subsequent post has detailed information about car rentals . / my info was general & is based on this being a first time visit > 

4) USD will work / you can exchange money easily if you need pesos . The resort will do it as well .
The rate will be a little lower - but insignificant on $100. for just  having some pesos in your wallet .
Grocery stores and tourist restaurants will take your credit card . Smaller local stores are often cash
but will always take USD if necessary .

5) There will be a TIMESHARE SHARK TANK -as you exit airport customs . Do not engage in conversation with anyone in that zone . I would suggest you say - “no speak english “ to anyone there .
Keep walking and continue to the resort transportation or cab area .


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 12, 2019)

We have been coming to San Jose del Cabo for about 15 years. Except for our first trip we have always rented a car. We are currently at Cabo Azul. Valet parking for DRI members is free. You are about 1 mile from downtown San Jose del Cabo and about 1 mile from a large grocery store in the other direction. We always rent from Hertz. We do it online before we get here. Many of the car rental companies will not rent a car unless you buy the extra insurance, which will cost more than the rental for the car. Hertz does not require it. The car rental company will pick you up just outside of the terminal. If you arrange an activity such as evening dinner cruise, snorkeling, swim with the dophins, etc the activity will provide round trip transportation. The best snorkeling beaches are Chileno and Santa Maria. Most of the snorkeling activities take you to Chileno by boat. We drive there. There are bathrooms but remember to take your own toilet paper. We get to Chileno about 8am. Few people, no wind, and smooth clear water. Thursday Nights is an Art Walk in downtown San Jose del Cabo. Many businesses will not take American Express but VISA or MasterCard is fine. While you negociate prices on things you buy remember to also negociate the exchange rate because they will actually write it up in pesos. When doing this it is better to have a low exchange rate. $500 in US is $7500 pesos at 15 to 1 while it is $9000 pesos at 18 to 1. Remember they use the $ for pesos. When exchanging USA dollars for pesos the higher the number the better. Check with your Credit Cards to see which ones do not charge a foreign transaction fee. We always bring a couple thousand pesos with us to get started. Then use ATMs to get more. The baggers at the grocery stores are only paid by your tip. There are several places that have swim with the Dolphins. We prefer the one at the Harbour in San Jose del Cabo. You are actually in the Harbour water instead of a large pool. Do not be surprised if it is in the mid to high 90°F to over 100°F in May.


----------



## steadywaves (Apr 12, 2019)

Never been to Cabo Azul. Looks amazing in pictures, though.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 12, 2019)

Going there in July. Cabs are. Expensive in the area so we rent a car.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 12, 2019)

Yesterday we agreed to do the Update today. We were told to be at the VIP Room at 12:00 sharp. We were promised the total time would be only 55 minutes. We were there a minute or two early. Our guide/presenter/salesman did not show up until 20 after. I expressed our displeasure at being kept waiting as if our time meant nothing. He was not very apologetic and took offense when I said he only had 35 minutes left. We cancelled and walked out. Patti lost her free spa treatment and I lost $130 USA in drinking money. I have emailed DRI our displeasure and recommended those involved be fired. I am waiting a response.


----------



## Judy Nagaoka (Apr 12, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Yesterday we agreed to do the Update today. We were told to be at the VIP Room at 12:00 sharp. We were promised the total time would be only 55 minutes. We were there a minute or two early. Our guide/presenter/salesman did not show up until 20 after. I expressed our displeasure at being kept waiting as if our time meant nothing. He was not very apologetic and took offense when I said he only had 35 minutes left. We cancelled and walked out. Patti lost her free spa treatment and I lost $130 USA in drinking money. I have emailed DRI our displeasure and recommended those involved be fired. I am waiting a response.


Was this Cabo Azul?  It sounds dreadful.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 12, 2019)

Judy Nagaoka said:


> Was this Cabo Azul?  It sounds dreadful.



Yes it is Cabo Azul. Don't agree to do the Update unless you want to waste an afternoon.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 12, 2019)

Judy Nagaoka said:


> We are staying at Cabo Azul next month.



Glad you are getting the info you were looking for .
both here & in the Mexican Forum.


T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi Judy ,
> 
> 5) There will be a TIMESHARE SHARK TANK -as you exit airport customs . Do not engage in conversation with anyone in that zone . I would suggest you say - “no speak english “ to anyone there .
> Keep walking ........ .



Please make sure you are aware of this unique feature of Mexican Airports 
in resort areas. 

Best plan :
Keep walking / no talking / no stopping


----------



## chemteach (Apr 12, 2019)

We rented a car this past xmas from Hertz.  Very easy and reasonably priced.  It's very easy to drive in the Cabo area.  You should have a great time!!


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 14, 2019)

After cooling down and thinking about it as I said before the Salesman was not apologetic for keeping us waiting. This upset me. Also his attitude was he was doing us a favor by meeting with us. This made it worse. I have sent 2 emails to DRI Corporate. One a complaint and one a suggestion for how they should change their process. No responses.


----------



## nuwermj (Apr 14, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Please make sure you are aware of this unique feature of Mexican Airports
> in resort areas.
> 
> Best plan :
> Keep walking / no talking / no stopping




Welk Resorts (I have intervals with them too), has a resort in Cabo and in their printed materials they say: "Please be aware that there will be timeshare representatives inside the airport who are not affiliated with your ground transport, nor our resort. They will say almost anything to get you to stop, including posing as airport security, government officials, or taxi drivers. For your peace of mind, simply do not stop for anyone before exiting the terminal." 

Of course, they should have something similar about their own sales centers.


----------

